# VapeCon 2017 Vape Trick Competition - Show off your Skills !!



## shaunnadan

*
VapeCon 2017 Vape Trick Competition 
--- brought to you by ECIGSSA ---
*​ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Vape Trick Competition* at VapeCon 2017 on the 26th August 2017 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/)

Do you think you have the skills to impress our judges?

Are your O's thick and milky? Can you bend them to your will? Do you command jellyfish like pets and are you the true Vape-Bending Master?

We invite you to RSVP for this epic competition by commenting below with "*I'm interested*".

*The prizes for the top placings in this event are going to be superb. *We will announce those soon!


*--- Rules ---*


Contestants will each be given a number and will impress the judges with their tricks in a timed event. Each contestant will have one attempt lasting a total of *2 minutes *at getting into the top 4.

The *top 4 *will then compete in a *3-minute *display to determine the top 3 places.

You may use any atty, mod and build that you want. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)

Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their own juice of choice. Yes! You can bring your own juice.

Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.

Judges will decide on the winning displays using the following criteria:
Variety
Quality
Uniqueness of tricks


Please guys, don't give the judges a hard time. Respect their decision. This is a fun event and the judging can be very tricky

We are going to be limiting the total number of entrants to 10 vape trick enthusiasts. We have currently reserved 8 slots on the RSVP list here and an additional 2 slots for those that would like to register on the day. The RSVP list below is for yourself only. 1 entry per forum name only

Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @shaunnadan or one of the members in the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.
The time of the event on the day will be announced soon.

*Have fun and let's see some awesome tricks people!






*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

reserved for index

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thank you @shaunnadan 
This.... is going to be.... *M E G A E P I C !*


----------



## Roodt

Time to fill up the nautilus2 and get practicing... do i get extra points for doing it MTL???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Roodt said:


> Time to fill up the nautilus2 and get practicing... do i get extra points for doing it MTL???



MTLTOTKF

You see what I did there ! 

Mouth to lung to O to jelly fish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roodt

I see, and i approve. 

Time to get to training (cues eye of the tiger music)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jacques.coetzee

I'm interested

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GavinPoon1

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 103654
> 
> *
> VapeCon 2017 Vape Trick Competition
> --- brought to you by ECIGSSA ---
> *​ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Vape Trick Competition* at VapeCon 2017 on the 26th August 2017 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/)
> 
> Do you think you have the skills to impress our judges?
> 
> Are your O's thick and milky? Can you bend them to your will? Do you command jellyfish like pets and are you the true Vape-Bending Master?
> 
> We invite you to RSVP for this epic competition by commenting below with "*I'm interested*".
> 
> *The prizes for the top placings in this event are going to be superb. *We will announce those soon!
> 
> 
> *--- Rules ---*
> 
> 
> Contestants will each be given a number and will impress the judges with their tricks in a timed event. Each contestant will have one attempt lasting a total of *2 minutes *at getting into the top 4.
> 
> The *top 4 *will then compete in a *3-minute *display to determine the top 3 places.
> 
> You may use any atty, mod and build that you want. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)
> 
> Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their own juice of choice. Yes! You can bring your own juice.
> 
> Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.
> 
> Judges will decide on the winning displays using the following criteria:
> Variety
> Quality
> Uniqueness of tricks
> 
> 
> Please guys, don't give the judges a hard time. Respect their decision. This is a fun event and the judging can be very tricky
> 
> We are going to be limiting the total number of entrants to 10 vape trick enthusiasts. We have currently reserved 8 slots on the RSVP list here and an additional 2 slots for those that would like to register on the day. The RSVP list below is for yourself only. 1 entry per forum name only
> 
> Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @shaunnadan or one of the members in the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.
> The time of the event on the day will be announced soon.
> 
> *Have fun and let's see some awesome tricks people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I’m interested

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marnus Stander8

Im interested

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

My entry:

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ShaneCacks

Im Interested

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

I'm interested

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Jellyfish rules for me! We need more Jellyfishes!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> The Jellyfish rules for me! We need more Jellyfishes!


The shameful thing for me is that even after vaping for almost two years, my "O's" still don't happen all the time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craig_evsss

Im Interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Deland55

Im interested...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jaypstagrammar

I'm interested!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GavinPoon1

GavinPoon1 said:


> I’m interested


Does this mean that I have a spot saved for me in the trick comp? I am just confused at the moment and stressing about not being able to compete if i haven't RSVP'd correctly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

GavinPoon1 said:


> Does this mean that I have a spot saved for me in the trick comp? I am just confused at the moment and stressing about not being able to compete if i haven't RSVP'd correctly



Yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

All 8 slots have been filled  


Those who would like to enter on the day need to register at VapeCon 2017 with @shaunnadan or one of the members in the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MarcoDeWetImperialVapers

*I'm interested*


----------



## shaunnadan

MarcoDeWetImperialVapers said:


> *I'm interested*



Hi @MarcoDeWetImperialVapers 

All slots on this RSVP thread have been confirmed but you can still attempt to enter on the day at VapeCon 2017

Those who would like to enter on the day need to register at VapeCon 2017 with @shaunnadan or one of the members in the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand *M11* before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## HouseOfVape

I'm interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cameron whittle

I'm interested


----------



## Stosta

HouseOfVape said:


> I'm interested





Cameron whittle said:


> I'm interested



Hey Guys, if you want to enter you'll have to do so on the day...



shaunnadan said:


> Hi @MarcoDeWetImperialVapers
> 
> All slots on this RSVP thread have been confirmed but you can still attempt to enter on the day at VapeCon 2017
> 
> Those who would like to enter on the day need to register at VapeCon 2017 with @shaunnadan or one of the members in the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand *M11* before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*3rd Place - @craig_evsss *​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

*2nd Place - Ryan*​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

*1st Place - Eric*​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 106025
> 
> 
> *3rd Place - @craig_evsss *​



Congratulations @craig_evsss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 106026
> 
> 
> *2nd Place - Ryan*​



Well done Ryan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 106027
> 
> *1st Place - Eric*​



Awesome Eric. Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

